# modifier JW for drugs discarded



## ilvchopin (Jul 15, 2010)

Does anyone know the correct way to bill out the discarded drug? is it on it's own line of claim? If so, then how many units and what charge amount? How would you determine that? I know to use the modifier JW, but can all this be in the information box? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 15, 2010)

Use the modifier JW to identify unused drugs or biologicals from single use vials or single use packages that are appropriately discarded. *This modifier, billed on a separate line, will provide payment for the discarded drug or biological.*

For example, a single use vial labeled to contain 100 units of a drug, where 95 units are used and billed and paid on one line, the remaining 5 units will be billed and paid on another line using the JW modifier. The JW modifier is only applied to units not used. NOTE: Multi-use vials are not subject to payment for discarded amounts of drug or biological.

http://www.cms.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM6711.pdf

Also...*Section 40*

http://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c17.pdf


----------

